# kArInE_fR est arrivée à 6666…



## Maître Capello

Voilà. Je me suis dit que c'était trop bête de ne fêter que les multiples de 1000, surtout que nous avons oublié de fêter ses 6000… Donc :

_Joyeuses Pâques !_… ah… non… _Joyeux Noël !_… non plus, quoique ça se réchauffe… (enfin au figuré )… C'est donc : _Joyeux trucmachinversaire Karine !

_Si ç'avaient été six six c'eût été six cent soixante-six mille six cent soixante-six, mais ces quatre six, soit six mille six cent soixante-six, sont des plus honorables. Alors, respect à notre chère Karine !


----------



## Cristina Moreno

Félicitations Karine!!!! Un très beau chiffre!
En cette occasion, je voudrais aussi te remercier de tout ton aide.
Félicitations de nouveau.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Maître Capello said:


> [...] surtout que nous avons oublié de fêter ses 6000…


Ben, tiens ! 
Karine, je n'aurai qu'un mot :


----------



## Paquita

Diable, diable = zut il en manque un !!! et avec ça ? Un de trop???

Ben voilà, le compte est bon  !!!


6666 bisous


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Dites-donc, *Capello *! C'est pas règlementaire ce congrats pour un nombre satanique, hum... Et qu'est-ce que c'est que ce pseudo tout chamboulé (l'avais pas reconnu ! ) ?
Vous me conjuguerez le verbe oindre à l'imparfait du subjonctif pour la peine !  (à dire à haute voix !)
Merci pour la franche rigolade ! 

*Cristina*, toi si sérieuse, je suis étonnée de te trouver ici ! 

*Pounquí*, tu sais ce que je te réponds ? 
*
Paquita*, toi non plus je vois que tu ne perds pas une occasion pour t'amuser. Tu appliques la maxime — ô combien sage et philosophique !  — de ta signature à ce que je vois ! 

Bisettes à vous trois quatre.


----------



## Jocaste

J'me souviens d'avoir bien flippé en arrivant à mes 666 
Mais toi, là !!!  
Sors de ce corps démooooon !!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Continue à courir, *Jocaste*, fuis-moi! 
 (suis un ange, en fait... si, si ! )


----------



## Missrapunzel

Salut Karine, bravo pour tes 6666 posts!! 
Bravo pour la pertinence de tes interventions, la bonne humeur que tu y mets et pour toutes les animations dont tu nous as gratifiés pour les postiversaires!!! C'est toujours un plaisir. 
Jocaste court, de mon côté j'ai les roulettes de Janosch donc je suis équipée pour te fuir aussi!  
à très vite!


----------



## DearPrudence

Et Geve, elle pue ? 
Félicitations, les 2 petites diablesses infernales !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

DearPrudence said:


> Et Geve, elle pue ?
> Félicitations, les 2 petites diablesses infernales !


Wouha ! C'est pourtant vrai, Gève aussi ! 
Je savais qu'elle buvait des boissons bizarres, mes doutes concernant son étrangeté se confirment donc !  
(moi ça y est, j'ai passé le cap, ouf !)


----------



## Maître Capello

Punky Zoé said:


> Ben, tiens !


Ah ben ça alors ! J'ai pourtant cherché, mais pas assez bien dirait-on… 6666 excuses ! 



KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Dites-donc, *Capello *! C'est pas règlementaire ce congrats pour un nombre satanique, hum...


Aïe ! Karine me vouvoie : c'est mauvais signe…  On dirait bien que j'ai encore dévié des règles du forum… Je parie que quelqu'un va *encore* me dénoncer aux modérateurs à l'aide du */!\* dans le coin supérieur droit ! 

C'est tout de même curieux : autant je suis très rigoureux pour les règles de français, autant je m'éloigne des soi-disant règles que sont les « obligations » de fêter les anniversaires, Noël, etc. Donc encore un *Joyeux non-postiversaire !*



> Et qu'est-ce que c'est que ce pseudo tout chamboulé (l'avais pas reconnu !) ?


Quand le diable s'en mêle… 



> Vous me conjuguerez le verbe oindre à l'imparfait du subjonctif pour la peine !  (à dire à haute voix !)


A l'ère de l'Internet, on n'a plus aucun mérite… enfin pour l'écrit, car c'est vrai qu'à l'oral, c'est bien gratiné !

_Que joie, Nice
Que tu oies Nice_ (ah, non… ça c'est le présent du subjonctif du verbe _ouïr_… zut !)
_Qu'île oie nid_
_Que nous oie nid Sion
Que vous oie nid sied
Qui loi Nice
_
P.S.: Si c'est faux, c'est parce que j'ai copié sur mon voisin… 



> Merci pour la franche rigolade !
> […]
> Bisettes à vous trois quatre.
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> _                 Last edited by KaRiNe_Fr : Yesterday at 11:02 PM.                 Reason: Je ne sais pas compter...
> _


Ah ! ouf ! Je croyais que tu ne voulais plus me causer…   Mais si tu ne sais plus compter, tu vas m'écrire la table de multiplication par 66… pour la peine !


----------



## tie-break

Maître Capello said:


> C'est tout de même curieux : autant je suis très rigoureux pour les règles de français, autant je m'éloigne des soi-disant règles que sont les « obligations » de fêter les anniversaires, Noël, etc. Donc encore un *Joyeux non-postiversaire !*


 
Oui, mais tout ça c'est naturel. Il doit s'agire d'une sorte "d'esprit de compensation" 

De toute façon, je ne dirais pas "joyeux non-postiversaire" mais plûtot "joyeux *multisixersaire*"  , pas vrai Karine ?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Pour Gève, un mot :               (ton sur ton )

Mais qu'est-ce qu'ils ont tous avec ce 6666, ce n'est jamais que 6665 + 1 ou 6667 - 1 .


----------



## totor

*¡en fin un postiversaire pas comme les autres!*

*¡¡¡joyeux post-ex-versaire, karine!!!*​


----------



## geve

DearPrudence said:


> Et Geve, elle pue ?
> Félicitations, les 2 petites diablesses infernales !


Mais dis donc, qu'est-ce que c'est que ces manières de pirater les congrats des autres  (et d'arrondir les posts au 6666ème hein, ne nie pas ça ne peut être que toi ! ) Diabolique, moi, qui suis pourtant la gentillesse, la douceur, la tendresse* incarnées ?  
Bon, ben je m'en vais ne pas poster, histoire de contempler un peu ces jolis chiffres. Et joyeux Noël Karine 


* et les ongles, me souffle dans l'oreillette une certaine diabolique personne.  (par contre les poils, non !  )


----------



## nichec

I was told that 6 is my lucky number you know 

That's why I feel so lucky right now (4 times lucky )


----------



## hunternet

Bon, évidemment, j'arrive après la bataille, merci Karine pour ta présence diaboliquement sympathique sur ce forum et tes dessins diablement agréables à regarder !

Sans oublier ta précieuse contribution linguistique !


----------



## Nanon

Purée !...
Non seulement elle y est arrivée, mais elle les a dépassés...
Serai-je encore là pour le 66 666e post ?! Quoique, au train d'enfer où ça va...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Mais non, mais non, je ne vouvoie personne, ça se saurait *Capello *! (repos !)  Et y'a pas de bataille, juste une bonne bossée de rire, *hunt*' et la *Miss*.  6 est ton chiffre *Nichec *? Comme dans 6 pack ?  *Stefano*, j'espère que c'est pas trop douloureux d'être multisixersaire !   Purée ! Comment tu parles *Nanon *!  *Totor*, ça serait quoi un postiversaire comme les autres ? On n'y traiterait personne de diablotin, peut-être, pour commencer ?


----------



## tilt

Je me réveille un peu tard, mais je joins ma voix au concert de louanges qui vous est destiné, Karine et Geve.

Félicitations et remerciements à vous deux !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Merci tilt.   En même temps, t'as vu, on nous traite de diablesses !


----------



## tilt

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Merci tilt.   En même temps, t'as vu, on nous traite de diablesses !


Et alors ? C'est un défaut ?


----------



## geve

Merci Tilt ! Je me permets de suggérer une correction sur ton post précédent :


tilt said:


> KaRiNe_Fr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Merci tilt.  En même temps, t'as vu, on nous traite de diablesses !
> 
> 
> 
> Et alors ? C'est un défaut*x* ?
Click to expand...


----------

